# Medicaid



## mashtoncason@gmail.com (May 7, 2012)

Patient's Medicaid plan only covers family planning -- pt is here for OV that does not pertain to family planning. Can we consider charges as self pay since insurance will not cover services?


----------



## andersont (May 7, 2012)

Yes you can bill patient. We have them pay up front


----------



## encomma-watson (May 8, 2012)

Yes you can bill the patient.  Advise the pt why they would have to pay at time of service.


----------



## mashtoncason@gmail.com (May 9, 2012)

I thought so but I had to second guess myself! Thanks for your help!


----------



## slivingston (May 10, 2012)

I would check with your states Medicaid on this.  I know that in NY if we see a patient on Medicaid for services that are not covered under their plan we are not allowed to bill the patient.


----------

